# Solved: Secondary wan IP on SonicWall TZ190



## Mikaeld (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi.
Does anyone know the procedure to add a secondary public IP address to a main WAN interface on a TZ190?
I am using PPoE which is only using a single public IP address.
Thanks!


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

Sonicwall TZ190 has and OPT port. Plug your second WAN connection into this slot and configure it to be the second public IP.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

You have to be careful with adding a second IP on a second WAN interface when the second IP is on the same subnet as the primary IP.

I don't know anything about the Sonicwalls but I'm sure it's like Cisco where you can add secondary addresses onto a single interface. This is the route I would go. For Cisco routers, if I remember correctly, the command is ip address [ip address] [mask] secondary. For the firewalls, you would just set up a NAT rule (either a one to one or an overload) which would then add the secondary IP to the outside interface.


----------



## Mikaeld (Dec 14, 2010)

to bobbydiaz:
-------------
I just have one WAN interface. My goal is to configure a second public IP I ve just been assigned from my ISP.

to zx10guy:
-----------
The procedure you describe for the Cisco router is exactly what I want to do. What I did is to publish an ARP address for the new public IP, then I added a route for this new address, a NAT policy, and open the firewall for my back-end server. But it still doesn't go through. I am able to capture the incoming packets on the WAN interface, but they stop there.

Any ideas?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

What do you mean by publishing a new ARP address? The ARP table should just have two IPs with each of them resolving to a single MAC address corresponding to your Sonicwall.


----------



## Mikaeld (Dec 14, 2010)

I manually added an ARP address because I followed a tutorial from SonicWall where they explain how to configure a secondary public IP range to the router. But it didn't help ...


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

There should be a wizard on the SonicWall for a public facing server or something like that. Just configure that with the secondary public IP and point it whatever static internal address you want and setup the firewall rules.


----------



## Mikaeld (Dec 14, 2010)

Many thanks it's now working fine. It was just a matter of using the "Public server wizard" located in Network > NAT policies.


----------

